# College Hoops Discussion Opening Week, Cupcake City



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Tons of games coming on tonight and this weekend, most of them are not all that noteworthy. We'll talk about whatever games you like though


Tennessee vs (15) VCU 6:30 Friday 11-14 CBS Sports Network
Minnesota vs (8) Louisville* 7:30 Friday 11-14 ESPN
<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" height="28" width="178"><tbody><tr class="oddrow team-41-2670 team-41-2633"><td>
</td><td style="text-align: center;">
</td><td style="text-align: center;">
</td><td style="text-align: center;">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

The Pitino matchup should be fun.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm excited for both games, and college basketball to be back in general. Those two games especially because I am a big fan of both Pitino (Rick) and Shaka Smart.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

That Final Four banner looks so nice in the Kohl Center rafters 

Didn't see anything crazy that we didn't already know about Bucky tonight, it was just Bo's guys drawing and quartering a much smaller team. Northern Kentucky plays good, stingy defense though, and on more than one occasion gave us a taste of our own medicine by hitting tough shots at the end of the shot clock. We had a lot of triples that wouldn't roll in tonight, and Frank front-rimmed almost every shot attempt that wasn't a dunk. I'm assuming he'll get in the groove and start canning more jumpers very soon. Ethan Happ was in street clothes, and he may as well take the redshirt. This team is too loaded, and next year he can hit the ground running. 

Justin Edwards at Kansas St is the single biggest x-factor in the Big 12 conference, a loaded league that's going to be a dogfight all year long. Edwards brings freakish athleticism to the table, and Weber's teams don't always have that element. With opponents keying on Marcus Foster, Edwards should prove to be a devastating 2nd option. 

On nights when Bryn Forbes and Denzel Valentine combine to shoot just 3 for 18, Sparty is going to really struggle this season. They just don't have the horses Izzo usually has. That said, they're still Michigan St, and somebody(s) is going to step up and get it the **** done. Travis Trice has always been too injury-prone to get the recognition he deserves, but he's a very capable little combo guard with a great deep stroke. He was big for them tonight, and will have to be all year. 

George Mason opens with a home loss to Cornell, and doesn't really look competitive against a Big Red team that really struggled last year. Paul Hewitt is going to get fired before any other coach in the country this year. 

Montrezl Harrell makes 3's now? Damn, he scurry. I was greatly pleased that Minnesota got beat today. I'm not pleased, though, that Ratface lil Richard has now matched his team against Louisville, and in a 'secret' scrimmage, Iowa St. While the rodents were thoroughly outclassed in both matchups, that is the kind of shit that prepares a team for the rigors of late-season basketball. I can't wait until lil Rich moves on from Minnesota, he's done too many good things there for my taste. 

If Jakob Poeltl can get double-doubles against Pac 12 opposition the way he just put 18 and 10 on Ball St, Utah is going to be a *very* interesting team this year. Obviously, it only Ball St, a team that Utah absolutely overwhelmed with size. But still, first game ever on this continent for Poeltl, and he does that? Intriguing. 

Also, Georges Niang is a bad, bad man. 

God damn, I'm so glad the season is here once more. Bring on more games! Monday's marathon can't get here soon enough!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kentucky looking pretty meh. I like what Tyler Ulis is doing so far.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Here's the schedule for the 24 Hour Hoops Marathon starting tomorrow:



> Mon Nov. 17th:
> *#13 Baylor vs. #6 Kentucky (Women) 7 P.M. ESPN2
> *Miami vs. #9 Florida 7 P.M. ESPNU
> *#1 UConn vs. #20 Stanford (Women) 9 P.M. ESPN2
> ...


*SMU/Gonzaga is going to be intriguing. The Moore/Moreira/Cunningham trio inside for SMU is pretty, pretty good. Byron Wesley/Kyle Wiltjer are two big pickups for Mark Few as transfers. Gonzaga is at home, but has lost 11 of its last 15 against ranked opponents. I think both teams have big-time potential this season. 

*Wichita State/Memphis lost some luster with Memphis loss last week, but it should still be a good contest. I'm excited to watch how Van Vleet has developed over the offseason as he is one of my favorite players to watch. 

*Expect Kentucky and Duke to win the Tuesday night games this year. Izzo and Self will keep their teams in it, but I'm expecting those games to be won by the Blue Devils and Wildcats. 

*Wish my cable package included ESPNU, so I could watch Detroit/Oregon play. A player from the program I coached at the past couple of years plays for Detroit and I'm excited to see how he does in a big-time D1 basketball game.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

It's awesome as shit that Justin Moss, a 6'7" guy who averaged 3.8 points last year, threw down so hard on one of those Kentucky megatalents. 

It's even awesomer that the ref just stood there like a poleaxed goat and didn't give Moss a foul call after he finished despite getting smacked like that. What a play by that guy. 

I care nothing one way or another for Oklahoma, but cases like the NCAA's not awarding a decision on Tashawn Thomas's eligibility until now falls in with shit like the Kerwin Okoro retardedness, the decision to sit Duje Dukan for his two games, etc. The NCAA is such a magnificently incompetent institution, I'm just about out of ways to slander them. 

That said, OU getting Thomas to pair with bulldog Ryan Spangler makes the Big 12 race - which was already going to be intense - extra super interestingly intense. The Sooners have one of the 10 best starting lineups in America. 

Wisconsin looked fantastic offensively today. The starters showed why we're such a legitimately dangerous offensive team this year. Every single guy can pass, shoot, post and score. The bigs are such great playmakers, it's kind of hilarious. You start to feel bad for teams like Chattanooga and Northern Kentucky. We'll probably lose a couple games we shouldn't this year, because we always do. But when this team is clicking offensively, it's truly a sight to behold. 

I can't wait to see Bucky in the Battle 4 Atlantis, against better competition. They look confident and cohesive. Also, Chocolate Tornado Hayes has 23 rebounds in 2 games. Also he made a 3 today. Keep dem butts tight, Big 10 teams who have to play Wisconsin. 

Larry Nance Jr returns from his mid-season torn ACL last year with 21 and 8 on 8-13 shooting for Wyoming. Great to see. He's one of the most underrated players in the country, and if he's healthy Wyoming is going to make a serious run at an NCAA tournament bid. That team has been so incredibly snake-bit the last two years. They've got real potential. 

Harvard...wat

UNLV...lol I've got Denny Green gifs on standby for that team this season

UMass has given up 28 turnovers in their first two games, but attempted 96 free throws in those same two tilts. Wild and crazy early stats

Illinois is probably going to make 20+ three's in a game a few times this season

George Washington looking good to start the year. Watanabe and Griffin are making outside shots and providing secondary scoring. If those two can combine to average 15 points this year, GW is going to be outstanding. 

..........................................................................

Tomorrow, shit gets _really_ good (times Eastern)

Miami @ Florida, 7 pm 

Louisiana Tech @ Temple, 7 pm

Georgia St @ Iowa St, 9 pm (srsly watch this game)

SMU @ Gonzaga, 11 pm (even more srsly watch this game)

into Tuesday morning

Auburn @ Colorado, 1 am (definitely srsly should watch)

New Mexico St @ Saint Mary's, 3 am

you can sleep for a couple hours after the NM St/ SM's game, but only for a couple hours because

Northern Iowa @ Stephen F. Austin, 9 am

Baylor @ South Carolina, 12 noon

Wichita St @ Memphis, 2 pm

Utah @ San Diego St, 4 pm (holy shit you srsly gotta watch this game)

Toledo @ VCU, 6 pm

Michigan St / Duke, 7 pm (srsly you guys, I'm super cereal)

Kentucky / Kansas, 9 pm (ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh)










EDIT: lmao dammit 2223 I just took too long making my post because I was looking up way too many stats, but **** yeah I'm pumped for tomorrow/Tuesday! Got two days off of work and it's going to be under 20 degrees outside, time to chill and marathon some hoops

also, anyone who can't use ESPNU or other stuff to watch games should check out firstrowsports.eu, I've been watching hockey on there for a month and last year also saw a bunch of college hoops games. The streams aren't always good, but it's something - and there's a few that are just as good as watching it on tv


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'll check out first row for the games I cannot see because of my cable provider. :cheers: Gronehestu. 

Going to miss some of the Tuesday games because between class and work, I'm on campus for 14 hours every Tuesday. Excited for the games I highlighted in my post though. I plan on taking these days off in the future so I can watch as much basketball as possible.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Have not watched them play yet but I see UNLV has given Rashad Vaughn the green light.

Rondae Hollis-Jefferson is awesome.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

love that UMKC beat Mizzou on Friday night


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

My roommate used to go to Indiana, and we have the B10 network living in Big Ten country so I have seen both Hoosiers games. I think they are going to struggle in Big Ten play, but Yogi/Blackmon Jr./Perea are quite a trio.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Indiana is going to score, there's no doubt about that. Black and Yogi might average 35 per game combined this year. But they aren't going to be able to defend or rebound against the good teams they face. That's because their inside depth has vanished, and because Tom Crean is one of the shittiest high-profile coaches of the last 50 years. 

Miami takes down Florida, we have our first big statement of the season. Miami has a ****ton of guards, now that people are eligible, and they're led by Angel Rodriguez. Jim Larranaga did a tremendous job last year with a roster that lost almost everything from the Sweet 16 team, and now he's reloaded with high-major talent. Even with Louisville coming aboard, Miami is going to make some noise in the ACC. Larranaga is a great coach.

Iowa St has had no end of trouble with Georgia St, and that's really not a surprise. Nor is it because ISU has taken the night off: the Panthers can really play. They're led by RJ Hunter, the coach's son and a hugely productive scorer, and former Kentucky disappointment Ryan Harrow, who has really begun to live up to his recruiting hype at Georgia St. But you can't stop Threesus of Nazareth, you can only pray that he's having an off-night lol

Kansas St actually trailed at the half against UMKC, and has been largely unable to pull comfortably away from them all 2nd half. That upset of Mizzou looks like no flash in the pan.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kind of surprised by the Florida loss, but Larranaga can coach. Kasey Hill only had 2 points? I was expecting a lot more out of him this year, but there's still a lot of season to go. Hopefully he can shake the slow start and get it together.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Zaga up by 10 at the half. Gonzaga is killing SMU on the boards. Pretty decent battle between Moore/Pangos at the PG spot right now. 

Oregon tied at the half with Detroit-Mercy. Pulling for the Titans, hopefully Jaleel Hogan can stay on the floor and out of foul trouble this half.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Gronehestu said:


> Buffalos Justin Moss Posterizes Kentucky's Willie Cauley-Stein - YouTube
> 
> It's awesome as shit that Justin Moss, a 6'7" guy who averaged 3.8 points last year, threw down so hard on one of those Kentucky megatalents.
> 
> ...


I'm excited to see how good your Badgers are this year. Bo is a great, great coach. 

SLU needs to put nametags on the front of the jerseys. 6 freshmen and a transfer are all playing.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gonzaga with a 72-56 rout. Figured they would win at home, but not by 16. Zags look to be a pretty good team this year. 

Oregon closes out Detroit.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

EpicFailGuy said:


> I'm excited to see how good your Badgers are this year. Bo is a great, great coach.
> 
> SLU needs to put nametags on the front of the jerseys. 6 freshmen and a transfer are all playing.


We've got one glaring weakness, and that's size/athleticism in defending against elite wing scorers. Guys like Shavon Shields and Caris LeVert and Petteway and Nebwill at Penn St are going to torch us. Our post D should be better than last year because Vitto Brown's length and athleticism will be added to a stronger Kaminsky, and Hayes has both slimmed down and gotten stronger in anticipation of getting starter's minutes at the 4 spot. And Dekker now truly has the measurables of a 4, but will play a hybrid power 3 spot. Dekker's ability to defend guys like I mentioned will be a big key to our success, because as fantastic and fearless a defender as Gasser is, he can only check one guy at a time. 

Aside from that, the things you saw in the postseason should continue. Every guy in our rotation can shoot, post, drive, create his own shot, create plays for teammates, and defend. Watching them up close in both games this weekend, I mean it's just stupid how smooth they can be on offense. This year's Badger squad is poised to be the realization of Bo Ryan's great dream: a team that defends intelligently and without overreacting or losing composure, combined with an offense that moves the ball crisply to break apart zones with passing and shooting or man by using a variety of posts and shot-fakes. And all the while, they will impose their preferred tempo at both ends of the floor. I'm cautiously optimistic: a portion of my heart and brain both is just scared shitless because the hype for this team is real and wild, but everything I'm seeing and everything I can compare it to in memory suggests that this is one of the most outstanding all-around college basketball teams in America. 

I didn't get to see the Bills' game against Southern Illinois, but it looked like an encouraging one. At least so far as McBroom stepping up and leading the team with a strong scoring game to win it. It's tough to say what I expect for you guys this year, because while roster attrition suggests a serious downturn, I know Crew and the guys who return and have learned how to win won't allow things to go ****up. It's all about Roby, wouldn't you say? If he run point, it'll allow McBroom and Yacoubu to worry about scoring. And he'll get Crawford and Yarbrough involved as secondary scorers. And Lancona and Glaze and maybe even sometimes Manning can give them some scoring, sometimes. Saint Louis will stay in the thick of things because as long as they score 60, they're going to have a chance every night. 



bball2223 said:


> Zaga up by 10 at the half. Gonzaga is killing SMU on the boards. Pretty decent battle between Moore/Pangos at the PG spot right now.
> 
> Oregon tied at the half with Detroit-Mercy. Pulling for the Titans, hopefully Jaleel Hogan can stay on the floor and out of foul trouble this half.


Yeah the Titans did give Oregon a run for their money. I tuned in at about 11 minutes left in the 2nd half and must have been bad luck, because Oregon started hitting outside shots to hurt Detroit's zone and things spiraled towards a big margin of victory. But your guys definitely showed well playing a true road game against a guy like Joseph Young. **** man he almost beat Bucky by himself last year, and he went crazy again in the 2nd half tonight. 

Gonzaga had Karnoski and Domas Sabonis in foul trouble almost the entire game, against a really strong SMU team, and didn't give a single **** because Kevin Pangos is good at shooting the ball from behind that painted arc on the floor. Also, Sabonis the Younger can really play. He's got a good idea of what he wants to do on offense, he can obviously hit the glass against big-time athletes, and he's only going to get better. Gonzaga has some horses this year. 

Auburn/Colorado is interesting as hell. I think Colorado is due for a big breakout season, but Bruce Pearl is trying to be some kinda magician this year. Wesley Gordon is such a nice bouncy garbage man to go with freakish Xavier Johnson and smooth Josh Scott. CU's frontcourt is really dangerous. 

This is a good night, keep the hoops rolling


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Northern Iowa/Stephen F. Austin in OT.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Northern Iowa wins in OT.

Manhattan just threw an alley-oop off the inbounds with .6 seconds left to send it into OT with UMass.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

^ that was an awesome 2nd half, I slept from halftime of the New Mexico St @ Saint Mary's game (3:30 am-ish?) until just before the 2nd half of UNI @ SFA (9:30ish) lol

Stephen F. Austin made a couple of runs at home, but couldn't shake the Panthers. Timely outside shooting from them; last year they really started to come into their own as a dangerous offensive team. Both teams were trading punches in that 2nd half. And despite all the underrated star power on both teams, it's the versatile backup forwards Singleton and Jesperson who end up being heroes. I'm not saying Northern Iowa will dethrone Wichita St, but they are going to return to prominence in a big way this season. NCAA tourney or bust

Wow, Jon Motley and Lester Medford. This looks like the inevitable off-year for Baylor in Drew's on-year, off-year cycle, but if those two newcomers can add serious scoring punch, they'll be good. Cherry can really shoot and make plays, Royce O'Neale is a great all-around player, and both Gathers and JuCo forward Deng Deng could be a strong duo. Frank Martin is a tool, so go Bears


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

<iframe class="vine-embed" src="https://vine.co/v/OJWwlm1ePHX/embed/simple" width="600" height="600" frameborder="0"></iframe><script async src="//platform.vine.co/static/scripts/embed.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

The Manhattan alley at the buzzer for those who missed it. Absolutely brilliant play call from Masiello.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

There's been very little scoring in the Memphis/Wichita St game, but the Shockers just *finally* made their first 3pt shot of the year after more than 64 minutes played this season. Tekele Cotton is such a fantastic player. Physical, lockdown defender; ever-improving outside shooter, and nasty when he gets a head full of steam and wants to drive the ball. He just threw down a powerful dunk with Shaq Goodwin near the basket. 

WSU may have taken awhile to get going on offense, but their guards are just so good defensively. Quick, sticky fingers, great awareness and spacing and they know they can count on one another.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Wichita is playing tough. Memphis is a dumpster fire. A ton of talent, but Pastner's coaching skills are up for debate.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

EpicFailGuy said:


> Wichita is playing tough. Memphis is a dumpster fire. A ton of talent, but Pastner's coaching skills *are up for debate*.


That is putting it lightly. He leaves a lot to be desired, but any staff would be lucky to have him as an assistant/recruiting lead dog, once he gets canned. He will probably get another chance at a head coaching job, but he has never impressed me.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

That RHJ kid, he's sorta athletic, eh? 

I'll never forget just being like 'come on, that didn't ****ing happen' when he made those falling-down, backwards flailing spinning derping shots against us in the Elite Eight. Dude is so far from being a finished product that I start to feel he's overrated at times. But then you consider how young he is and what he already is capable of and it's like...whoa

Bucky got a little bit of a test tonight from Green Bay, and that's neither a surprise nor a bad thing. Good to see the guys respond convincingly to a team that wanted to really challenge them at both ends of the floor. Keifer Sykes is no joke: that dude is one of the best guards in America. There's nothing he can't do. Green Bay is an NCAA tournament team, and should win the Horizon League behind an All-American type of season from Sykes. 

The biggest takeaway from the first three games of this season: Nigel Hayes is averaging 15+ ppg, 11+ rpg, has made 3 of 5 triple tries, has gotten to the FT stripe 20 times in those three games, and has twice as many blocks (4) as turnovers (2). 

Be afraid, people who have to defend Kaminsky, Dekker _and_ Hayes. Be very afraid. Our #3 frontcourt player is looking like a future NBA player, too. 

Oklahoma getting beat - especially after leading by 18!!! - by Creighton is very surprising, but clearly Creighton isn't going to be some kind of doormat this year now that they've lost Dougie. Oklahoma is still going to be a very good team, they probably just need to gel now that Thomas is in the fold. Job well-done by the Bluejays

Saint Joe's is getting violated by Gonzaga tonight. Like, srsly, that's painful to watch. 

If Farad Cobb can give Cincy reliable scoring punch and Caupain continues his ascension, Cincy will surprise some people this year and make another tourney appearance. Octavious Ellis looks comfy back with the team, and he's a hell of a talent to pair with Gary Clark. They always have so many athletic, defense-first bigs at Cincy. There's a lot to like about the way that team plays.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Tonight will be the first game between Coach K and Johnny Dawkins. Of course Dawkins was probably the most important recruit Coach K ever had, because if he was the foundation of all his success in Durham.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is one hell of a recruiting class that Duke has brought in, Okafor is obviously a stud, but Winslow looks like he might be a lottery pick too.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kansas State beat Purdue in the first game at Maui. Arizona leads 32-25 at the half.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Arizona has the size, athletic ability and scheme (pack-line defense) to give Kentucky fits. Once they get some more games under their feet Arizona is going to be a threat as predicted.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Villanova up 4 on VCU early (23-19). Villanova is a team perfectly built to handle "Havoc." Good stable of experienced guards, and Pinkston is playing super well early.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Michigan/Villanova final should be a good one tomorrow at Barclay's.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Indiana lost to Eastern Washington at home. :nonono:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Tom Crean is going to be on the hot seat if he doesn't start to turn that program around in a big hurry. I don't think that's the sort of fanbase that much patience that sort of embarrassing loss.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

SDSU/BYU is a fun one so far.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Diable said:


> Tom Crean is going to be on the hot seat if he doesn't start to turn that program around in a big hurry. I don't think that's the sort of fanbase that much patience that sort of embarrassing loss.


I think he's on the hot seat already. Everything that happened off the court recently, and the fact they are not that good for the second year in a row. Indiana should get rid of him.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is a good game between Butler and UNC.Right now Butler is taking it to the tardheels


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Butler on a roll, up 13 with less than 9 minutes left


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Butler just wants it more on the boards, I'm very impressed with their defense. I expect Carolina to get better as the season goes on, but this has not been a very good effort from us today.


----------



## MudFlap (Feb 20, 2010)

Butler looked like the old Butler. Won even tho Dunham had a terrible game. Frosh Martin looks like the real deal. BE should be interesting this year.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Bucky got a serious test from Georgetown today, and that's the kind of shit we're going to see this season: every team we face is going to wind up and throw their biggest haymaker at us. We've got a target on our backs. Hope the guys really get that message.

Very physical game. There were a couple poor calls both ways, but it had an NCAA tourney feel. Smith-Rivera is clearly a terrific player. I didn't think he was that good an outside shooter, but clearly he was on fire today. Six for six from 3? Damn. 

But as much credit is due to G'Town, that game should not have been so close. We turned it over 13 times, and it felt like 7 or 8 of those were completely unforced stupid give-aways in the first half. We just couldn't dribble or make clean passes for much of that game. G'Town was defending tenaciously, but a couple times I just threw my hands up in the air like 'wtf was that?'. I'm thinking we aren't going to make a habit of that, and we'd better damn well not. This team is way, way too good to be sloppy

Good test, good win. Let's go, Sooners.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Its still early. I've learned these early season games don't mean much, especially if you have a coach (Hint: Bo) who's going to get them peaking at the end of the year. Georgetown may very well be a tournament team.


----------

